# Introducing.....



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy Marley is - they make a gorgeous pair!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie. I can well understand the need to have a little playmate and friend. Twice the fun !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very, very cute! Wishing you many happy and healthy years together!!!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks!! He is soo cute and they are adorable together...I forgot their together picture so I just added it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute and I love his name. They are going to have years of being buddies playing on the beach. Cant wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

what a face! congrats!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks! Just as we were over the waking up in the middle of the night thing....we are right back at it


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Marley and Kona look like a great pair. I'm sure Marley will learn lots from his older brother.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cute definintely covers him!!!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

labs and goldens. Perfect.  So sweet that little face is!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at Kona bein da big brudda!!!!! You've got yourself a pair of rascals!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's adorable. You have read Marley & Me, right?  I hope your Marley is a bit better behaved!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, we read Marley and me...I am hoping for that


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

nixietink said:


> labs and goldens. Perfect. So sweet that little face is!


gotta 2nd this!!!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, congrats on your new addition. He is very cute and they are both very handsome boys.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

adorable fur kids


----------

